# How do I prevent shavings from slipping between the iron and chipbreaker on my hand planes?



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

I was flattening a long 2×2 last weekend with my hand planes. At first I was using my #7 and everything was going great, then suddenly on every pass a small chunk of the shaving (just a few fibers-maybe 1/32" or 1/16" wide by 1/4" long) started getting stuck about a quarter inch from one side, blocking the iron from engaging the wood on the next stroke. Even after removing the shaving, the plane also acted like the blade was dull. I switched to the #4-1/2 and it worked fine for a few strokes before the same thing started happening (I don't remember if it was happening on the same side). I started taking it apart to sharpen the blade, but found a shaving that had jammed itself between the chipbreaker and iron. After removing the shaving, the plane worked great again, as though I had just sharpened it. I checked the #7 and found the same issue-a shaving that had jammed itself up in between the chipbreaker and iron. After removing the shaving, the #7 also sliced nice whispy shavings and even heavier shavings like I had just sharpened it.

I thought maybe there was a gap that was letting the shavings slip through between the chipbreaker and iron, but to the naked eye it looks like they're mating nice and tight, and I'm tightening the chipbreaker screw tight, as well.

Does this happen to anyone else? Any suggestions?


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

Try to jam a poker card into the gap. If it can't then the mating is good else the chipbreaker needs to be tighten down or the chipbreaker needs to be slightly bent for a greater bond to the blade. Just a slight bent.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

> Try to jam a poker card into the gap. If it can't then the mating is good else the chipbreaker needs to be tighten down or the chipbreaker needs to be slightly bent for a greater bond to the blade. Just a slight bent.


Thanks; I'll give that a try when I get home.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

flatten the chip breaker on a stone, it should be no gap between the iron and the the chip breaker


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/23761


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

Rob-
If there are shavings jamming up between the chip breaker and the flat side of a plane iron then there is a gap where there shouldn't be one. With the chip breaker and iron tighten together hold them up to a light and see if you can see the gap from the inside out and the outside in. Does tightening or loosening the screw change the gap? 
To help locate a gap you can use a cigarette paper. The thinnest feeler gauge I have is0.0015". I think that cigarette papers are thinner. Assemble the chip breaker and blade together with a cigarette paper between the two. Does the paper pull out? It shouldn't. Take your cigarette paper and use scissors to cut fringe on one edge of the paper. 1/4" deep cuts about 1/8" apart should do. Then assemble again like before with the fringe trapped between the blade and the chip breaker and pull on the paper. Start pulling gently and increase effort until the paper is free. All of the fringe should tear at the edge of the chip breaker If some of the fringe pieces pull through without tearing then you have located the part of the chip breaker edge that is the causing your problem. Examine this (these) area(s) closely to figure out what the problem is.
Good Luck
chuck


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

The edge of the chip breaker that contacts the iron may have a slight radius on it that is causing the wood chip to catch and get jammed.


----------



## TobyC (Apr 7, 2013)

> flatten the chip breaker on a stone, it should be no gap between the iron and the the chip breaker
> 
> - b2rtch


That's it!!!


----------

